# Upcomming super heavy space marine grav tank



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted this on B&C, whom got it from Dakka Dakka.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Will have to reserve judgement until I can see a better picture and a model with a better paint job, but tanks are always welcome


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks very impressive. Can't wait to get a good look at it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Remember when Grav Tanks were the Eldar Forte? 

Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Appearently the tank is in Red Scorpion livery, making people think its a forgeworld offering. As the Red Scorpions are pretty much -the- forgeworld chapter.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant see FW doing this tank tbh. Yeah, its red scorpions, but they are fairly niche in their customer base - IE somewhat older with more disposable income and skill/confidence doing resin work. 
I think this will be a plastic kit, to keep the primaris hype train going. 


From what pictures we have, it kinda looks like someone got a land raider and the heresy era tank i forget the name of and mashed them together with the new repulsor.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A Sicarian Battle Tank and a Primaris Repulsor had a baby?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brother Dextus said:


> I cant see FW doing this tank tbh. Yeah, its red scorpions, but they are fairly niche in their customer base - IE somewhat older with more disposable income and skill/confidence doing resin work.
> I think this will be a plastic kit, to keep the primaris hype train going.
> 
> 
> From what pictures we have, it kinda looks like someone got a land raider and the heresy era tank i forget the name of and mashed them together with the new repulsor.


From blabber im seeing around, there seems to be sayings that forgeworld indeed was working on a heavy primaris space marine tank for their upcomming fires of cyraxus book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Goddamn. I thought we'd see something after the leaked pic. 

https://www.warhammer-community.com...-preview-the-first-ever-primaris-super-heavy/

What happens when you cross a Sicaran, a Repulsor and a Fellblade? Meet the Astraeus Super-heavy tank.






Just as the Primaris Space Marines themselves blend the best elements of several millennia of Space Marines, the Astraeus Super-heavy Tank represents the pinnacle of Imperial engineering, a devastating war machine that makes the perfect accompaniment to your Space Marine army.








An enormous hull mounts a devastating range of defensive and offensive systems. The main weapons of the Astraeus Super-heavy tank are a pair of macro-accelerator cannons, coupled with sponson-mounted las-rippers or plasma eradicators. The macro-accelerator cannons are particularly powerful, firing 12 shots with -2 AP and 3 Damage apiece!

Meanwhile, layered void shields protect this vehicle against even the most dedicated attacks, including Mortal Wounds, while the enhanced repulsor field is a powerful deterrent to enemy assault units – firstly, reducing their charge ranges, and secondly, literally crushing them with waves of gravitic force when they get close!

Unlike its little brother, the Astraeus Super-heavy Tank doesn’t have any transport capacity – instead, this colossal machine is dedicated to destruction alone. While there are few targets that can stand up to one of the Astraeus Super-heavy Tank’s furious fusillades, it particularly excels at shooting down Flyers. With the Steel Behemoth rule and Power of the Machine Spirit, this war machine can fire on the move, or even when locked in close combat, making it a surprisingly flexible and mobile unit for its size. 








​
It’s not just a triumph of engineering in the lore of the 41st Millennium, either – this is one of the most advanced Forge World kits we’ve ever released. Every single gun (right down to the tiny storm bolter mounted on the vehicle’s rear!) can be moved and repositioned, while there are even options for which sponson weapons you can attach to the vehicle. Additionally, the Astraeus kit features a custom transparent flying stand designed to support the weight of this model while keeping it absolutely secure. 

From a collector’s standpoint, if you’re looking for an army of exclusively Primaris Space Marines, the Astraeus makes for a fantastic centrepiece model, equivalent to other iconic Space Marine vehicles like the Thunderhawk. 

You won’t have to wait long to pick up this massive war machine for yourself, with the Astraeus Super-heavy Tank – alongside free downloadable rules – available to buy soon.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I take back my original comment about it needing a better paint job, originally looking at this on my phone I thought it was an imperial fist scheme. Anywhoo an impressive beast, not sure if I like it though


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

BREAKING:GI JOE COMES TO 40K! 


The front of that tank looks like it should separate and be able to fight independently from the rear cannons.


PS: I'm not complaining about the looks (I like them) it just looks soo much like an 80's toy.


Now I want to see the 40k version of this 


https://goo.gl/images/3UyU14


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

According to Bols theres more variant weapon bits comming for it from forgeworld, as well for other primaris things, like the repulsor and redemptor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> According to Bols theres more variant weapon bits comming for it from forgeworld, as well for other primaris things, like the repulsor and redemptor.


Hopefully we see the Overlord flyer mentioned in the DI novel. Supposed to be like a much bigger version of a DW Corvus Blackstar.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

At every release, normal marines die a little more.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted a couple size comparation shots on B&C. The astraeus sure looks like a starship from the rear with the 6 thrusters. Looks alot more mobile than ordinary groundbound tanks. 

Edit:
Hrm, when looking at it from the side, the profile reminds me a bit of a thunderhawk. Perhaps that was what Cawl started with.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Forgeworld has posted the rules for the Astraeus

https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/resources/PDF/Downloads/Astraeus-Super-heavy-Tank-Download-2017.pdf

I am unable to provide an image link as its a pdf file.


Edit:
I just noticed that the astraeus have the FLY keyword. But not suprising given the massive engine array behind, and having a similar profile to a thunderhawk when seen from the side.


----------

